
Ask HN: What Rails-style web frameworks are there? - networked
I&#x27;ve looked for a reasonably complete list of full-featured MVC web frameworks that are similar to or influenced by Rails (I want to compare their design) but I couldn&#x27;t find one [1]. Here is the list I have compiled myself so far. Please suggest additions (or, in fact, deletions) if any come to mind.<p><pre><code>    ┌──────────────────────┬───────────────────────────┐
    │   Primary Language   │     Framework Name(s)     │
    ├──────────────────────┼───────────────────────────┤
    │ C#                   │ ASP.NET MVC               │
    │ Elixir               │ Phoenix                   │
    │ Erlang               │ Chicago Boss              │
    │ Groovy               │ Grails                    │
    │ Haskell              │ Yesod                     │
    │ Java                 │ Ninja, Play, Spring MVC   │
    │ JavaScript (Node.js) │ Sails.js                  │
    │ Python               │ Django                    │
    │ Scala                │ Play                      │
    │ Perl                 │ Catalyst                  │
    │ PHP                  │ CakePHP, Laravel, Symfony │
    │ Ruby                 │ Hanami                    │
    │ Tcl                  │ Woof!                     │
    └──────────────────────┴───────────────────────────┘
</code></pre>
[1] If you know of such a list, please link to it in a comment.
======
kbenson
The TechEmpower benchmarks[1] are probably what you want. Lots of languages,
lots of frameworks, and all in git with reference implementations so you can
see example code.

As for Perl specifically, there's Mojolicious and Dancer, both I believe
originally clones of Sinatra, another Ruby framework. I'll speak more to
Mojolicious, as I'm more familiar with it, but I can't contrast it to Rails
very well, as I'm not familiar with Rails. Mojolicious doesn't include it's
own DB record system, but I use DBIx::Class with it, and I don't particularly
think I'm missing out on anything. There's a healthy ecosystem of Mojo
modules[2] to extend the core.

1:
[https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

2:
[https://metacpan.org/search?q=mojo%3A%3A&search_type=modules](https://metacpan.org/search?q=mojo%3A%3A&search_type=modules)

------
clishem
Off-topic: I like your plaintext table. How did you do it?

~~~
networked
I saved the post in a plain text file and fed it as input to Sqawk [1], which
I develop, then modified the output somewhat. Namely, I removed the horizontal
lines separating the rows (to fit the post in the 2000 characters HN allows)
and manually centered the text in the header.

[1] See [https://github.com/dbohdan/sqawk#pretty-print-data-as-a-
tabl...](https://github.com/dbohdan/sqawk#pretty-print-data-as-a-table).

